# Why NOMOS CLUB is Not Popular?



## djmm

I don't see many people own Nomos Club (or any other Nomos too actually) in particular... 
Why is that so? I think they look really nice, especially the black one.
I've been quite fond of classic Nomos like Tagente or Orion for awhile now,

And just now I just had a look at Nomos Club w/ date in black dial, and I think it looks very handsome...

What do you guys think?


----------



## Wouter van Willigen

The big problem with the Nomos Club for me is the crown,
IRL the crown is a small flimpsy piece that IMHO doesn't suit the watch att all.

I have a Tangente and a Tangent Super 30 Datchenbraun and believe me ... they are both perfect. Daily weares for many years to come.


----------



## djmm

Did you mean flimsy as in might break easily (not well-build) or flimsy as in it doesn't look very nice considering the overall look of the watch?


----------



## jrantasa

This is so funny, because I have been wondering the same thing! Such a nice watch but no discussion to be found.

I love the Nomos Tangente but I'm going to save some money and get myself a Stowa Antea. My other favourite is the model Club, which I consider just wonderful. It is just so stylish and understated but still it has that great sporty image: the orange numbers and hands add sportiness in a very tasteful way. The watch looks classic with a vintage touch but still it is somehow quite fresh. Great achievement from Nomos, indeed! My favourite would be the model with cream dial, Beta movement (hand winding and date) and sapphire back.

By the way, I ordered the Nomos catalogue some time ago and got it last week. It's very beautiful and very graphic design oriented, as you can expect. With the catalogue they sent me lots of other info and even nice Nomos Tetra postcards. Even the cover letter was signed with a fountain pen! I just love that company. :-d


----------



## jporos

jrantasa said:


> This is so funny, because I have been wondering the same thing! Such a nice watch but no discussion to be found.
> 
> I love the Nomos Tangente but I'm going to save some money and get myself a Stowa Antea. My other favourite is the model Club, which I consider just wonderful. It is just so stylish and understated but still it has that great sporty image: the orange numbers and hands add sportiness in a very tasteful way. The watch looks classic with a vintage touch but still it is somehow quite fresh. Great achievement from Nomos, indeed! My favourite would be the model with cream dial, Beta movement (hand winding and date) and sapphire back.
> 
> By the way, I ordered the Nomos catalogue some time ago and got it last week. It's very beautiful and very graphic design oriented, as you can expect. With the catalogue they sent me lots of other info and even nice Nomos Tetra postcards. Even the cover letter was signed with a fountain pen! I just love that company. :-d


The Stowa Antea is a nice watch, but especially for models with the date, I thought it was worth it to get a Nomos. The manufacture Beta movement is designed to place the date at the outermost part of the dial, allowing the date numerals to be larger and easily seen. With the Stowa, Jorg Schauer has to design around the ETA caliber. IMHO, the Stowa date placement is awkward. Nomos, although it does not have the history of Stowa, is closer to the Bauhaus ideals of total design.


----------



## StufflerMike

I am sure Wouther meant that the crown does not look very nice considering the overall look of the watch. All parts of any Nomos are very well built. There is absolutely no doubt about that.


----------



## Fantasio

I'm extremely happy with my Club Automat, popular or not. It's a great watch for casual use. :-!
Now I'm saving for a dress watch, which will probably be Nomos Orion.



djmm said:


> I don't see many people own Nomos Club (or any other Nomos too actually) in particular...
> Why is that so?


----------



## Armchair

I haven't seen the black version before - it looks great! The beige/white doesn't work so well in my opinion.


----------



## jrantasa

jporos said:


> The Stowa Antea is a nice watch, but especially for models with the date, I thought it was worth it to get a Nomos. The manufacture Beta movement is designed to place the date at the outermost part of the dial, allowing the date numerals to be larger and easily seen. With the Stowa, Jorg Schauer has to design around the ETA caliber. IMHO, the Stowa date placement is awkward. Nomos, although it does not have the history of Stowa, is closer to the Bauhaus ideals of total design.


You are right. Tangente would be my first choice: position of the date window is better and the small seconds dial makes the watch look closer to original Bauhaus designs. Also the fact that Tangente doesn't have all the hour numerals of Stowa makes its dial more airy and reduces the radial flip effect. And it would of course be great to have an in-house movement.

I would still have to save too long for that. :-( Antea 365 costs less than the price difference between it and Tangente Datum. I am also considering Antea Creme because I like it very much, as well. And it's just impossible to beat its superb bang for buck ratio.

But this is getting a bit off topic, we should be cheering for the Nomos Club. :-d To be honest, if I had the money it would be very hard to choose between Tangente and Club.


----------



## persco

djmm said:


> I don't see many people own Nomos Club (or any other Nomos too actually) in particular...
> Why is that so? I think they look really nice, especially the black one.
> I've been quite fond of classic Nomos like Tagente or Orion for awhile now,
> 
> And just now I just had a look at Nomos Club w/ date in black dial, and I think it looks very handsome...
> 
> What do you guys think?


I have wondered the same thing. I first noticed it cruising the Watchbuys site when I was looking at the Meistersingers. I still think the Club is a fantastic looking watch.

s.


----------



## djmm

I read from the website about a big date version that is coming this fall... 
Are there going to be new Nomos very soon? Or they were talking about Beta with date version?


----------



## StufflerMike

We already published the new models here on WUS


----------



## djmm

stuffler said:


> We already published the new models here on WUS


I must have missed it. Would you mind providing me with the link please? Can't seem to find it anywhere.

All I've seen for the new ones are the smaller version (33mm ones) of their current range.


----------



## StufflerMike

Baselworld 2010

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=376598

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=378816

The Zürich

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=322684


----------



## a-Tom-ic

I think the price is "awkward". It's more money than most want to spend on a small mechanical without elaborate design embellishments, but it's quite inexpensive and perhaps low on prestige to most the crowd seeking in-house movement pieces.


----------



## djmm

Thanks for the links, the new Zurich look very nice, but it's way more than what I would spend for a daily beater watch at work...


----------



## ingmar

I just got a Club Datum manual (38,5mm - cream dial) after looking at Nomos for quite some time (mostly Orion, but I just couldn't justify another "stick marker" watch- right now). For me, it's a great looking piece that bridges the gap between casual & dress. I love the red &, while I typically choose smaller dials, 38,5 doesn't feel big.

I'm not surprised more people don't talk about the Club. I don't see much talk about Nomos in general.

For me, watches with "complications" aren't interesting (& that includes Nomos new world timers) as I don't find them to perform a useful function (I don't dive, I don't need to figure out how fast my car is driving, I know when it's night & when it's day, etc).

Nomos watches illustrate German design ideas, removing extraneous functions & generally looking good. The Club is a "friendly" watch that performs these functions.

The last point for me is Stowa: They're interesting looking watches & reports are that they're well made. I would consider one if they weren't all boats. That being said, I'm not sure comparing these two brands is fair. Nomos use in-house movements & design their own watches. Stowa don't really do either of those things (ebauches - at best - & "revisions" of earlier Stowa designs). Someone please correct me. I'd be happy to appreciate Stowa from beyond the price point.

I'll probably write a review once I've had the Club for a week or two. I did so for my Seiko & The Citizen. Not because I fancy myself a good writer, but because I like reading other people's reviews as they help me narrow my focus.


----------



## StufflerMike

ingmar said:


> Nomos use in-house movements & design their own watches. Stowa don't really do either of those things (ebauches - at best - & "revisions" of earlier Stowa designs). Someone please correct me....


Who do you think has designed the Partitio or the Seatime / Prodiver ? Pls. read about the Durowe 7440.




















> ....Nomos.....design their own watches.


Well, I am sure you know that the Tangente goes back to a A. Lange & Söhne as well as some Stowa have in-house predecessors.


----------



## ingmar

This is an argument I would show very little depth in, but the Durowe is a Unitas modification (albeit apparently a great deal modified). Additionally, availability has been limited. I confess to have had to look into it. Was glad to see additional availability late this year.

The Tangente is definitely remake.

Honestly, the prices aren't that different. I would say nominal. They both produce great looking sets of watches. I just think the price difference is at least justifiable. 

Now- if they'd only make a 39mm Marine...


----------



## enough

*7740*

7440 It's kind of like putting lipstick on a pig - it's still a pig. Mind you, I do like bacon for breakfast occasionally but for dinner I prefer something a little more refined. By form - it's a pocket watch movement and due to its execution is totally lacking in design value and engineering. e


----------



## StufflerMike

Nomos started with a generic Peseux 7001 and Stowa is now starting up with an Unitas. You have to have to start somewhere.


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: 7740*



enough said:


> 7440 It's kind of like putting lipstick on a pig - it's still a pig. Mind you, I do like bacon for breakfast occasionally but for dinner I prefer something a little more refined. By form - it's a pocket watch movement and due to its execution is totally lacking in design value and engineering. e


Each to his own, buy a refined Peseux 7001 pig then.


----------



## enough

The Peseux is a great movement. You can build some very clean, wrist hugging designs with it.


----------



## StufflerMike

enough said:


> The Peseux is a great movement. You can build some very clean, wrist hugging designs with it.


Don't agree. The GO 100 is a *great* movement, the Peseux 7001 is versatile but not great. The Unitas isn't great either but I tend to say that you can have some wonderful watches with Unitas as well, Panerai, Eberhart & Co (using the 7001 too), Sinn, Dornblüth come to my mind. Both movements have their justification.


----------



## Mattthefish

I own a Tangente and love it. It might not be that popular but I guess that means I won't be seeing them on the wrist of everyone else. IMO, kind of nice having something uncommon.


----------



## enough

*well . . .*



stuffler said:


> The GO 100 is a *great* movement, the Peseux 7001 is versatile but not great.


That's not a pig, that's a Glashutte. I've bought 7000's for $69.00 U.S. each. Do you think that's an interesting comparision.

Dornbluthe really adds some value - astethically and performance wise. The rest of them you mention - big, prolonged yaaaaaawn.


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: well . . .*



enough said:


> That's not a pig, that's a Glashutte. I've bought 7000's for $69.00 U.S. each. Do you think that's an interesting comparision.


No, I just wanted to point out what I think a *great* movement is. The 7001 is not. That's my point.


----------



## smuh1980

Back to the topic... It is getting more popular! I just bought a Nomos Club 732  ...it is going to replace my Tudor Grantour.

Andre


----------



## StufflerMike

Glückwunsch !


----------



## george88

I've had Ludwig and loved every moment of ownership .
I am yet to find watch for 1K ( NO KIDDING, you got to shop around ) that offers SO MUCH.
Sometimes i think of collection of Nomos Ludwig and Damasko DA 36....and thats all.
Hate to say " value for the money", but for a bit over 2K you can have 2 watches that ROCK! ! !
PS.
.....add there U1 and you got all bases covered . 
... and there is Stowa .....


----------



## smuh1980

I don't really want to throw in other brands as, well .. lets just say to each his own 

I received the Club yesterday and no picture that I have seen can really show how nice this watch is. I had the chance to see all white dial versions of the Club in a local store and the Tangente Sport with the dark dial, but the Club with the dark dial is a totally different beast - I believe I am dont now and can now enjoy my collection and stop shopping for once


----------



## wprusak

Since Watchtime had the new NOMOS watch in the current issue, I have been investigating the brand. Nice corporate story, start simple and keep growing value add in their watches. Personally, I am considering the Ahoi Datum because:
- at 40mm is it a bit larger, which I prefer
- Superluminoa 
- Has the NOMOS manufactured movement which has some special features that are pretty advanced.
- Have read reviews about the band that make me want to try it out.

I guess I can post the link to this watch. Just joined Watchuseek, and it turns out four years later this thread is still topical. If there are others who have had good or bad experiences with their NOMOS watches, think a group of us would be interested. Especially, watches with the NOMOS manufacture movements.

Ahoi Datum


----------



## shnjb

The lugs sticking out...


----------



## CM HUNTER

The lugs stick out on the Orion too, yet besides the Tangente, it's probably Nomos' biggest seller.

I think the reason the Club hasn't been a big seller is because it kinda goes against what Nomos is really known for which is simple, understated pieces in the Bauhaus tradition. Throw in orangy/red hands and numerals, and that tradition kinda goes out the window. Sporty Bauhaus just doesn't sound cohesive. Since fairly recently they have really thinned out the Club model line, I guess others thought the same way. Also, I guess this means that this tread still has relevant merit.


----------



## opinian

The Patek Ref. 5020 also wasn't popular in it's day, but now auction prices are going through the roof!









Credit to Hodinkee for the beautiful pictures.

Anyway, exaggerated comparisons aside, I actually think the Club, with its dial and case design, should have more broad appeal than the more 'artsy' Tangente and Orion. But perhaps, as some have mentioned, the demographic shopping for Nomos watches may gravitate to the Tangente/Orion more.

As for me, I'm really happy with mine:


----------



## flyingpicasso

Happy the Club Dunkel versions were all but discontinued...I'm not selling mine, so it will just add to the exclusivity as time goes by.


----------



## Farlius

Wow, talk about a Zombie thread--almost 4 years between post #31 and #32 and back to life!

Nomos Clubs are great pieces and perhaps gaining a bump in popularity with some of the line being discontinued. Clubs get much of the same criticism as the new Metro, 'They aren't Bauhaus...' as much as the other models in their lineup. While It's safe to say you can find elements within their designs that can be interpreted as Bauhaus, Nomos follows the Deutscher Werkbund and as they state on their website that "Furthermore, it [Bauhaus] doesn't quite fit our watches.".

The full read on their design ethos is here:

http://www.nomos-glashuette.com/nomos-glashuette/design/the-deutscher-werkbund/

With that philosophy on their design that "The Werkbund continues to advocate combining craftsmanship and high-tech production methods; so that beautiful and functional products are created with the best production techniques." it's no surprise they have models like the Club or Metro as part of their catalogue of references.

Again, regarding whether Clubs are popular or not, I think there is a resurgence of interest as of late with the decrease in the Club references and the growing popularity of Nomos in the US.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatapatapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER

Whether Nomos themselves consider their design philosophy to be based on Bauhaus or not, that's how the public perceives them. The fact that people consider the Stowa Antea as an alternative to the Nomos Tangente (the first Nomos model), and that watch is clearly stated as Bauhaus inspired, proves that. Not saying it's right. I'm saying it's the public's perception.

Maybe Nomos should run with the Bauhaus idea instead of something else if that something else results in watches like the uninspired Ahoi (aka Tangomat diver/sports watch), or the Metro. Think they had better reception when people relied on them for a simpler, less controversial aesthetic. Maybe that's how they gained the Bauhaus label.


----------



## Farlius

CM HUNTER said:


> Whether Nomos themselves consider their design philosophy to be based on Bauhaus or not, that's how the public perceives them. The fact that people consider the Stowa Antea as an alternative to the Nomos Tangente (the first Nomos model), and that watch is clearly stated as Bauhaus inspired, proves that. Not saying it's right. I'm saying it's the public's perception.
> 
> Maybe Nomos should run with the Bauhaus idea instead of something else if that something else results in watches like the uninspired Ahoi (aka Tangomat diver/sports watch), or the Metro. Think they had better reception when people relied on them for a simpler, less controversial aesthetic. Maybe that's how they gained the Bauhaus label.


They reference Bauhaus as part of the Deutscher Werkbund ideal in their older catalogue material, even specifically in reference to the Tangente design. Older watch and brand reviews refer to them as using Bauhaus design and they are also commonly referred to being 'Bauhaus' on WUS. As well, Bauhaus and the Deutscher Werkbund movements are ideals that are intertwined so it's easy for the perception of Nomos as a brand to be based just on that design style.

They recently revamped the website and print reference material--I have noticed some of the watch descriptions have been altered slightly so maybe its a marketing effort to refocus public perception since obviously not all their watches have Bauhaus design cues.

The Club, Metro and Ahoi models are less than or perhaps not even Bauhaus. I can't speculate whether their design makes them more or less popular.

Bauhaus or not I love the Clubs and Orion models I have.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatapatapatalk


----------



## opinian

I think Nomos can, and should, diversify their lines, as long as the new designs have an artistic flair to them. I don't really get the Ahoi but I like the Metro. 

It's also important for them to keep and progressively refine their core range (like Rolex, Omega, IWC, etc...). That will increase the rarity of discontinued models and keep the resale prices high.


----------



## AaaVee

Speaking on the topic - years ago I was really tempted by Tangente model, but when I actually got it, somehow it didn't work out that well in real life - most of the time it spent in the watch box, so I sold it.
It's quite opposite with a Club - I wasn't particularly lusting for it, but when I got it, it really growing on me and it gets used quite often, especially well it works in casual business setup. Date integration and overall dial proportions are just perfect.


----------



## flyingpicasso

AaaVee said:


> Speaking on the topic - years ago I was really tempted by Tangente model, but when I actually got it, somehow it didn't work out that well in real life - most of the time it spent in the watch box, so I sold it.
> It's quite opposite with a Club - I wasn't particularly lusting for it, but when I got it, it really growing on me and it gets used quite often, especially well it works in casual business setup. Date integration and overall dial proportions are just perfect.
> 
> View attachment 1530260


A handwound date--nice! Does the font for dates using #2-4-8 match those numbers on the dial? I know Nomos does a good job of that on other models, but didn't know about this one.


----------



## Aus_Corp

I don't mind that the Clubs aren't very popular (even though it doesn't make sense to me). They're a fantastic watch and I'll have mine for a long, long time.


----------



## Farlius

Aus_Corp said:


> I don't mind that the Clubs aren't very popular (even though it doesn't make sense to me). They're a fantastic watch and I'll have mine for a long, long time.


The Dunkel part of the line in particular is a lot sexier in in the wild. I like the white version as the orange, white and black color scheme play off each other well but the Dark one in the Datum and Datum Automatik versions is especially nice and more refined than they look in any marketing material or website.

i get the most compliments and questions on my Club datum Dunkel out of all my watches between the g-shocks, Rolex Explorer II, or vintage pieces.

I guess I'm also a little happy it's not as popular; keeps it exclusive!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatapatapatalk


----------



## wprusak

Farlius, as the one who "woke up" the Zombie, noted I was new to Watchuseek and interested in NOMOS. As I wasn't around 4 years ago, this was the first chance to respond. Appreciated your assessment of the Club Automat Datum Dunkel as it compares in a lot of ways to the Ahoi Datum. Actually, the Club Datum Dunkel is larger, although the face opening looks larger on the Ahoi. Put the two watches side by side (photos) and the lugs, the Club's thicker bezel and the Ahoi's "cleaner" numerals, seconds sub-dial and slimmer hands and the overall color schemes are the biggest differences. Clearly part of the same family, but yet interestingly different. Both use the NOMOS Zeta movement. At the end of the day all that matters is you like your Club. And I think exclusivity might apply to NOMOS watches in general right now.


----------



## Farlius

wprusak said:


> Farlius, as the one who "woke up" the Zombie, noted I was new to Watchuseek and interested in NOMOS. As I wasn't around 4 years ago, this was the first chance to respond. Appreciated your assessment of the Club Automat Datum Dunkel as it compares in a lot of ways to the Ahoi Datum. Actually, the Club Datum Dunkel is larger, although the face opening looks larger on the Ahoi. Put the two watches side by side (photos) and the lugs, the Club's thicker bezel and the Ahoi's "cleaner" numerals, seconds sub-dial and slimmer hands and the overall color schemes are the biggest differences. Clearly part of the same family, but yet interestingly different. Both use the NOMOS Zeta movement. At the end of the day all that matters is you like your Club. And I think exclusivity might apply to NOMOS watches in general right now.


Indeed. I was lucky enough to win an invitation to the recent NYC Nomos/Hodinkee/Wempe launch party. The company is poising itself for a big push into the US market. They will need a diverse portfolio to do that with the variety of brands already ingrained in the US. I think they can do well with the lineup they have, but more styles and more diversity will keep them in the spotlight. They have GREAT marketing, hopefully they can keep it up.

They are just different enough with what they have to remain a little exotic yet affordable. Their products for me stack up very well against some established brands.

The Club hopefully will become a 'classic' someday, .

Cheers


----------



## joedel

Just received a 36mm club and today still trying to get used to the size ( 7.5 inch wrist ) but over all a pretty nice watch.










Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenM

I would say the Club is one of the most popular lines. I'd put it fourth, after the Tangente, Tangomat and Orion in no particular order. Still ahead of the Zurich, Tetra and Ludwig, at least in terms of questions I get about them and how much attention they get on the forums.


----------



## tribe125

CM HUNTER said:


> Whether Nomos themselves consider their design philosophy to be based on Bauhaus or not, that's how the public perceives them.


Or how the watch enthusiast community perceives them. I think it's probably a fairly restricted section of the public that has any awareness of Bauhaus.


----------



## wprusak

Farlius said:


> Indeed. I was lucky enough to win an invitation to the recent NYC Nomos/Hodinkee/Wempe launch party. The company is poising itself for a big push into the US market.
> They are just different enough with what they have to remain a little exotic yet affordable. Their products for me stack up very well against some established brands.


 Agree that their products stack up very well against some established brands, especially considering they make their own in house movements with a few nice features. Are you going to post a trip report? Also, what do we need to do to get NOMOS at least up in the Sub-Forum section of the German Watch forum? Seems our NOMOS threads are scattered about in the main section. Do we need someone to mother hen a NOMOS Sub-Forum? Do we need to petition the leaders of watchuseek? May be time we move off this "Zombie" Thread....

Update, Farlius did provide a trip report:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/nomos-hodinkee-wempe-nyc-watch-event-1043000.html


----------



## Ephraim Gerstein

I understand why Ahoi gets sideways glances. But for me, therein lies the appeal. Functionally, it reminds me of my Explorer, but with a totally different execution. Both are rugged watches with a fair amount of water resistance, designed for sport, but more than capable of dressing for dinner. Both are exceedingly comfortable, with low profiles and easy adjustment.

Ahoi is, to me, the Explorer, reinvented, starting from a clean sheet of paper, but arriving in more or less the
same functional niche. It's bound to be polarizing because nothing quite like it has been done before. But slip it on your wrist before you judge it. It may grow on you. It certainly has grown on me.



Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER

Funny... It's been stated lately on the Dive Watch Forum that they thought Damasko was the modern-day Rolex. A German watch being the new Rolex, how about that. Works for me, and it doesn't matter which one.


----------



## Farlius

Ephraim Gerstein said:


> I understand why Ahoi gets sideways glances. But for me, therein lies the appeal. Functionally, it reminds me of my Explorer, but with a totally different execution. Both are rugged watches with a fair amount of water resistance, designed for sport, but more than capable of dressing for dinner. Both are exceedingly comfortable, with low profiles and easy adjustment.
> 
> Ahoi is, to me, the Explorer, reinvented, starting from a clean sheet of paper, but arriving in more or less the
> same functional niche. It's bound to be polarizing because nothing quite like it has been done before. But slip it on your wrist before you judge it. It may grow on you. It certainly has grown on me.
> 
> Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


That's a fair comparison, and both have similar specs. The Ahoi is called their 'dive' watch but it really is more of a hardcore version of a Tangomat. They did previously have a Tangente Sport that had beefier water resistant specs, beefier case and lume--but doesn't look like they make/sell it anymore. I just checked and the 'water resistant' watches on the website are the Ahoi and ironically the Club of which we've been discussing is or is not popular, .

Cheers


----------



## Farlius

wprusak said:


> Agree that their products stack up very well against some established brands, especially considering they make their own in house movements with a few nice features. Are you going to post a trip report? Also, what do we need to do to get NOMOS at least up in the Sub-Forum section of the German Watch forum? Seems our NOMOS threads are scattered about in the main section. Do we need someone to mother hen a NOMOS Sub-Forum? Do we need to petition the leaders of watchuseek? May be time we move off this "Zombie" Thread....
> 
> Update, Farlius did provide a trip report:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/nomos-hodinkee-wempe-nyc-watch-event-1043000.html


I agree--There is a fair amount of Nomos discussion sprinkled throughout the German Forums. It would be nice if it was consolidated, but it's nothing right now a search of 'Nomos' can't solve.


----------



## dazwah

I have both color club auto's. Love them both.

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso

dazwah said:


> I have both color club auto's. Love them both.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


Which gets the most wrist time?


----------



## dazwah

They are both beautiful. Lately I have been wearing the Dunkel more. The dial color is amazing against the polished surrounding. 

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## wprusak

In case you haven't seen this review, "talking hands" does a pretty complete review and discusses some of the issues we have addressed here. Actually, they have sold me on taking a harder look at the Club Datum Dunkel. Seems the strap is a bit more upscale than I had imagined. The video confirms what dazwah states above, the dial color looks very nice. I have 9 higher end mechanical watches, all from different brands. NOMOS Club Datum Dunkel and the Ahol Datum might wind up being the first time I've gone with two from the same manufacturer.

Talking Hands on the NOMOS Club Automat - YouTube


----------



## opinian

joedel said:


> Just received a 36mm club and today still trying to get used to the size ( 7.5 inch wrist ) but over all a pretty nice watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


A nice size, methinks!


----------



## eliz

Can't love it more!


----------



## wprusak

Eliz - very nice! Why did you switch straps? The Shell Cordovan Black received such high praise in the review I watched.


----------



## CitizenM

wprusak said:


> Eliz - very nice! Why did you switch straps? The Shell Cordovan Black received such high praise in the review I watched.


When I first started playing with Nomoses, I wasn't that enthused about the shell cordovan...not that it wasn't good, it was, it just didn't strike me as something special. But they just fit really well. They're nice and pliable, but they don't get the wrinkles (at least not easily) you see with a comparable gator.


----------



## Farlius

CitizenM said:


> When I first started playing with Nomoses, I wasn't that enthused about the shell cordovan...not that it wasn't good, it was, it just didn't strike me as something special. But they just fit really well. They're nice and pliable, but they don't get the wrinkles (at least not easily) you see with a comparable gator.


I've messed around with the straps on my Nomos from Natos to Hadley Roma metal bracelets to other leather straps. The space around lugs does play a factor and in the end the Nomos bands won out for me. However, the only one I still have on the original Cordovan strap is my Orion Weiß. My Wife 'stole' my Club Dunkel and I got her a brown Nomos Velour strap that according to her looks and feels great. On the Club Dunkel Datum I've been using the Nomos Textile strap, technically for the Ahoi, but it works fantastic on the Club Datum Dunkel. Its a perfect Summer strap thus far and gives a more casual and sporty look to the watch. I also work in hospitals and literally get my hands dirty so I needed something that could take a bit of a beating and get wet.

I have a previous thread on that strap if interested;

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1012843

As for the Cordovan, the all black version is perfect on my Orion Weiß and it completes the killer dress watch look. The Cordovans that come with the Club line are perfect compliments to the color and style.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatapatapatalk


----------



## eliz

wprusak said:


> Eliz - very nice! Why did you switch straps? The Shell Cordovan Black received such high praise in the review I watched.


The Shell Cordovan strap is REALLY comfortable and of extremely high quality.
But sometimes.. we just need a change!

I don't usually dress formal, so the Velour strap would fit my lifestyle more.


----------



## Kyle X

eliz said:


> View attachment 1535922
> 
> 
> Can't love it more!


I really like the dark dial without the date, sadly it appears they no longer make it. What year is this one? Also what are its specifics, e.g., movement, diameter, etc.?


----------



## flyingpicasso

Kyle X said:


> I really like the dark dial without the date, sadly it appears they no longer make it. What year is this one? Also what are its specifics, e.g., movement, diameter, etc.?


It's called the Club Dunkel...Nomos Alpha movement (handwound), 36mm diameter, 8mm thick (give or take), 100 meter water resistant.


----------



## Kyle X

flyingpicasso said:


> It's called the Club Dunkel...Nomos Alpha movement (handwound), 36mm diameter, 8mm thick (give or take), 100 meter water resistant.


Any chance if you know when they stopped making it and if it had the option of a sapphire back?


----------



## Baham

I bought one from Watchbuys about 9 months ago and then had a sapphire back supplied by NOMOS put on by RGM


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso

Kyle X said:


> Any chance if you know when they stopped making it and if it had the option of a sapphire back?


It disappeared from the website earlier this year and was indeed offered with a sapphire back. I should know--I bought one!


----------



## Kyle X

flyingpicasso said:


> It disappeared from the website earlier this year and was indeed offered with a sapphire back. I should know--I bought one!


This is all too depressing to hear, that I am too late. I think this is the nicest looking of the Nomos' in my opinion, but as some have pointed out the crown does look a bit out of place. What are your thoughts on the crown?

Looking online they appear to be hard to find now. In hours of searching only one has surfaced which is being sold for about $800 over the original MSRP.... If you know a good place to look please help.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Kyle X said:


> This is all too depressing to hear, that I am too late. I think this is the nicest looking of the Nomos' in my opinion, but as some have pointed out the crown does look a bit out of place. What are your thoughts on the crown?
> 
> Looking online they appear to be hard to find now. In hours of searching only one has surfaced which is being sold for about $800 over the original MSRP.... If you know a good place to look please help.


Wouldn't hurt to look up the authorized dealers on the Nomos website and contact them to see if they have any unsold models sitting around. There are bound to be a couple somewhere. Other than that, check chrono24.com and watchrecon. Good luck!


----------



## Baham

Yes, those folks inTexas. Give them a call. Maybe they will sell it to you for the"proper" price. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle X

eliz said:


> The Shell Cordovan strap is REALLY comfortable and of extremely high quality.
> But sometimes.. we just need a change!
> 
> I don't usually dress formal, so the Velour strap would fit my lifestyle more.


I am a touch color blind and with the sunlight in that photo its hard for me to tell, is that the beige or dark brown strap; I am guessing its the beige.


----------

